# Pork Loin Pops Brine CB is it cured?



## johngolf01 (May 25, 2018)

Followed pops brine mine was not injected left it in the brine for 3 weeks. Whole loin was cut into and both pieces tightly fit but were fully submerged in the brine into a food safe plastic container. 

Smells fine the meat just wasn't as Pink as I would have expected but this is my first time curing pork.

Been drawing in the fridge plan on smoking to 145 IT TOMORROW.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2018)

Should be cured after 3 weeks.

Fry a slice for test - if it doesn't turn grey in the center is cured.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

It sure looks cured to me.
Al


----------



## johngolf01 (May 26, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Should be cured after 3 weeks.
> 
> Fry a slice for test - if it doesn't turn grey in the center is cured.



The pieces for the Fry test came off the very ends of the loin that may have been in contact with the plastic container. Nothing looked very grey. Probably should have sliced them down the middle and took one from the center to be sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

johngolf01 said:


> The pieces for the Fry test came off the very ends of the loin that may have been in contact with the plastic container. Nothing looked very grey. Probably should have sliced them down the middle and took one from the center to be sure.




Looks good!!
Yes, you should try to test from the center of the thickest piece, when looking for "Cure-to-center".
If you want to test for Salty flavor---Then I like to test the center & an end piece.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2018)

Looks ready for smoke.


----------



## johngolf01 (May 26, 2018)

Almost at 140 IT


----------



## johngolf01 (May 26, 2018)

Finished photos, going for a 2 day soak in the reefer b4 slicing


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

johngolf01 said:


> Finished photos, going for a 2 day soak in the reefer b4 slicing




Looks Real Good!!
You mean a 2 day *rest*, right?

After the rest, before you slice it, put it in the Freezer for 3 or 4 hours before slicing it.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2018)

Soak? What are soaking it in? I hope just in its own smoke flavour.


----------



## johngolf01 (May 26, 2018)

Yes sir you three wisemen(bearcarver, smoking AL and atomic smoke). The brews may be flowing but I'm not soaking my meat after smoking. It' simply letting it hang out in the fridge for a couple days to let the smoke permeate. I remember a post from Bearcarver where he said the extra day made all the difference.

Sliced pix to follow


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2018)

Looks great.   You will be happy i bet


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

johngolf01 said:


> Yes sir you three wisemen(bearcarver, smoking AL and atomic smoke). The brews may be flowing but I'm not soaking my meat after smoking. *It' simply letting it hang out in the fridge for a couple days to let the smoke permeate. I remember a post from Bearcarver where he said the extra day made all the difference.*
> 
> Sliced pix to follow




That's what I thought.
And that Bearcarver guy would never steer you wrong.:D

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

Well I gotta say that is some real good looking CB. Boy what a sammie that would make with a couple of eggs & a couple of pieces of that bacon!
Fantastic job & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## johngolf01 (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for the props everyone! Gonna get out the sharpening stone as I have a lot of slicing and vac sealing ahead of me!

So what is everyone's favorite way to eat it?
Planning on majority slicing it to 1/2" and doing a few 1.5 to 2 inch. Also will do my best to very thinly slice/shave some to use for lunch meat (will freeze for 1 hr b4).

Have to admit I couldn't wait for the 2nd day soak (I mean rest) so sliced a chunk off this AM and pan fried some to go with eggs. Man this stuff is gooooood! Sorry no photos it got consumed quickly!   Will post photos tomorrow after slicing!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 27, 2018)

We always eat cured/smoked loin as chops. Thick cut. Grilled, fried in the pan or braised.
Not fans of bacon-like fried thin slices.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2018)

Like Atomic said, cut thick is Great, like a regular Smoked Pork Chop, except it's also cured & more Tasty.

I like it cut thick AND cut thin, so I usually cut some each way.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2018)

Thin sliced and fried for cb sammies.  Like BLT's.   Thick cut and fried for chops.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2018)

johngolf01 said:


> So what is everyone's favorite way to eat it?
> Planning on majority slicing it to 1/2" and doing a few 1.5 to 2 inch. Also will do my best to very thinly slice/shave some to use for lunch meat (will freeze for 1 hr b4).



Sounds like a Great plan, John.
Here's how I like to slice it:
Pork Chops on the Left---Canadian Bacon on the Right---And Ends in the front for Bear Jr:


----------



## johngolf01 (May 28, 2018)

Nice Haul! Will be replicating that very shortly


----------



## johngolf01 (May 28, 2018)

Opted to do most thinly cut for the first go around. Thanks for all the positive feedback and resources!

Many a BLTs in my near future - CHEERS!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

johngolf01 said:


> Opted to do most thinly cut for the first go around. Thanks for all the positive feedback and resources!
> 
> Many a BLTs in my near future - CHEERS!



Very Nice!!:)
A good assortment of Tasty Treats!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2018)

Beautiful, Very nice indeed. Great color  I'd say you hit it out of the park
Congrats on the Carousel and a great Post     Like for sure !!

Gary


----------



## Braz (Jun 3, 2018)

Kudos on your knife skills as well. I need a slicer to do that well. We had the last of our CB this week on open face egg sammies so I need to pick up a loin this week and git ta brinen.


----------

